
Ask HN: How much to charge for mobile app development as a freelancer - ghettolabs
Starting my own company as a mobile app developer for iOS and Android and just wanted to know what a reasonable price to charge.By the hour or flat fee. Thank you.
======
cerberusss
Which country?

------
ghettolabs
USA

